# Ioc



## tshadowchaser (Aug 9, 2002)

1.    With charges now poping up about corruption and the fixing of the TKD events in the last Oplimpics, what should be done to prevent such things from happening? 

2.   There is now talk of haveing an electronic scoreing ,much like in fenceing, instead of judges.  What do you think about his idea?

3. I think Rouge_Fist  presented this question in another thread but I put it out here also:  Do you see a coralation in the way rank is sold in some organisations and the idea of buying your oplimpic gold?

I'm not saying all TKD preform or practice buying or selling Rank.  But it is common knowledge that someone can change organizations pay their fee and gain rank.  It's been done for years.  The political behide the scene BS seems to coveren much of the Tkd scene at times (as it dose other organizations  also)


----------



## sparky (Aug 9, 2002)

How does the electronic scoring work?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 10, 2002)

Not really sure how they will make it work. there will have to be a sensor in the target area and maybe one inthe foot-hand pads. Contact between the to sensors triggers a light or score.  Check out a picture of a fenceing match if you can find one   OR if any one has one with the cables showing please post it.  
I'll ask the same in the sword area.

Shadow


----------



## Kong (Aug 17, 2002)

I think an electronic scoring system is an excellent idea, I`ve heard that it`s still under development and that the manufacturers are having some problems with the accuracy of measuring the impact of a kick or punch. It would be great for WTF competition though I think, theres always alot of controversy over the judging, and it can often be hard to tell who landed what in a flurry of turning kicks.


----------

